# Basic Assembly Guide (suggestions)



## Robert

I'm working on putting together a generalized guide showing the basic steps for assembling a PedalPCB board.   This will be a single guide covering the common aspects across all projects.   Not really a "Beginners Guide to Pedal Building",  but just covering the questions that are asked regularly.

If you can think of any topics that should be covered let me know and I'll add them to the list. 

LED orientation
Potentiometer orientation
Off-board wiring
LDR/LED assembly
I'm debating between standard downloadable PDF format, or a Wiki-style format.     PDF format is easier to download/print and save for later, but Wiki format would ensure that you are always reading the most up-to-date information (with the benefit of revision tracking).   Most Wiki software has a "Download as PDF" function (although page formatting is sometimes altered), so this would still be an option.

I've actually considered using a Wiki for the project build docs for this same reason.

What do you think?


----------



## chongmagic

I agree sticking with a PDF downloadable format is the most efficient medium for the drilling template. Maybe the build guides could go into a Wiki which would be easier to maintain. I think there are some cases where different ICs or transistors can be used that are more readily available and that would be helpful to show or maybe a link to purchase some of the substitutes, like BBD chips from Small Bear. Also, having the voltages of the ICs so that builders could check before they boxed up the pedal would be helpful as well. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## StephanCOH

A list of IC and transistor substitues would be great indeed. Same for the voltages to test and troubleshoot.

I'd go with the Wiki too. Drill templates can be made available as download from the wiki.


----------



## Robert

Yes, drill templates would have to remain as a downloadable PDF in order to be reliably printed to scale.  

However, this would greatly simplify modifications...    Right now each build docs contains it's own copy of it's drill template. which means any modification has to be manually applied to each document.    Something as simple as adding measurements between drill locations (or hole sizes) would be a major undertaking.   If each document linked to a single set of drill templates an entire set could be updated all at once.

As for parts, I'm already working on a more advanced method for parts lists that I think will be quite helpful once it's complete.


----------



## tdukes

For parts, I have been making a spreadsheet column for the parts needed for each pedal and a spot for how many I am building at the top. I then have columns on the left for how many of each part I need, how many I have, and how many I need to order. If there is a way to make this easier, that would be awesome.


----------



## chongmagic

A lot of the drill templates are redundant in terms of the model of pedal. Fore example, maybe make a six pot drill template and you can reference it in the build guide page. I know that there are some special cases, but this would make things easier.


----------



## Robert

chongmagic said:


> A lot of the drill templates are redundant in terms of the model of pedal. Fore example, maybe make a six pot drill template and you can reference it in the build guide page. I know that there are some special cases, but this would make things easier.



Yep, that's how they're organized on my end.  There are all the generic templates (4-Knob, 5-Knob, etc) and then there are the specialized ones that are specific to a single project.       The complication is that they are individually linked into each of the build docs.     Changes made to the master copy aren't automatically pushed into all of the individual references.


----------



## chongmagic

Also a Wiki would let you select certain people to help keep up the pages if you ever chose to delegate those responsibilities.

And I would be glad to help if needed.


----------



## Robert

I'll set up a basic wiki and we'll do a trial run with one of the next build docs, just to see how well it is received.


----------



## JetFixxxer

LDR installation on phasers would be nice.


----------



## Robert

JetFixxxer said:


> LDR installation on phasers would be nice.


Absolutely.   Added to the list.

One benefit I can already see from a wiki format is the ability to progressively build documentation.      Preliminary documents can be posted immediately and details can be added over time.   (Without the concern of having multiple fragmented documents floating around)


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome

Biasing JFETs.


----------



## sertanksalot

tdukes said:


> For parts, I have been making a spreadsheet column for the parts needed for each pedal and a spot for how many I am building at the top. I then have columns on the left for how many of each part I need, how many I have, and how many I need to order. If there is a way to make this easier, that would be awesome.



I use the same method... you want to have all the parts on hand when doing a build for sure.  If you are planning a few builds, it helps to have a master list (bill of materials).


----------



## Cybercow

A list of the actual program patches found on the various EEPROMs for the FV-1 you sell would be pretty useful. What's on the Module8, the Octagon, the Kaleidoscope, etc . . . ???


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome

Cybercow said:


> A list of the actual program patches found on the various EEPROMs for the FV-1 you sell would be pretty useful. What's on the Module8, the Octagon, the Kaleidoscope, etc . . . ???



Specific EEPROMs are generally available for specific effects:
Kaleidoscope PCB
Kaleidoscope EEPROM This chip is programmed with the Kaleidoscope algorithm.  Most other FV-1 effects work the same way.  (You can often just swap the EEPROMs, too)

For the Module 8 or Octagon just scroll down and the algorithms are listed. 

If you want to choose your own, you can do so with the EEPROM builder and put it into an Arachnid.


----------



## bifurcation

Since it's in wiki format, users could submit mods that could be tacked on to the page. It'd be good to have a "general troubleshooting" page, but also you (and users) could offer pedal specific problems for troubleshooting.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome

bifurcation said:


> Since it's in wiki format, users could submit mods that could be tacked on to the page. It'd be good to have a "general troubleshooting" page, but also you (and users) could offer pedal specific problems for troubleshooting.



It would be cool if @PedalPCB would make provisions for users to upload and share user-created EEPROM algorithms, but it would likely be here in the forums rather than on the product page.  For now, you could probably start looking around here https://github.com/HolyCityAudio/SpinCAD-Designer

What do you mean by 'troubleshooting page?'  We have a forum here dedicated to troubleshooting (though there isn't a set procedure).


----------



## bifurcation

the_grumpy_gnome said:


> What do you mean by 'troubleshooting page?'  We have a forum here dedicated to troubleshooting (though there isn't a set procedure).



True. 

I just picked up a Mammoth kit _(cause it was on sale, and I needed a confidence boost after screwing up so many pedals  .)_ They have a kind of super noob guide tacked onto the end of their PDFs, and one of the docs has a "8 most common problems" troubleshooting guide too.

I know we have a searchable/askable forum for troubleshooting, but I wondered if it might be nice to have a single location for the most common problems so _*ahem*_ people like me can go through the most likely problems/solutions before bothering the rest of y'all.

Of course a sticky post on Troubleshooting would accomplish the same thing... *¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


----------



## Robert

the_grumpy_gnome said:


> It would be cool if @PedalPCB would make provisions for users to upload and share user-created EEPROM algorithms



I'd like to add an algorithm repository of sorts...  If nothing else, just a forum category for posting the SpinASM source.   

My biggest concern is moderating it / ensuring that no EEPROM dumps from commercial pedals is added.


----------



## zgrav

Robert said:


> My biggest concern is moderating it / ensuring that no EEPROM dumps from commercial pedals is added.


Good point.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome

@bifurcation - Don't feel badly about screwing up pedals.  I've been making them for years and still screw things up, sometimes in embarrassing ways.  I've re-ordered the Triple Wicked board from here five times, each screwed up a different way.  This is a hobby that takes practice. 

There're currently no general build or troubleshooting guides available from PedalPCB yet, but I think (@PedalPCB) we should start a sticky.

In the meantime, there are other good guides elsewhere:








						Coda Effects: Debugging DIY guitar effects
					

Learn more about electric guitar related electronics: DIY guitar pedals, from fuzz faces to delays and reverb, cables and circuits theory




					www.coda-effects.com
				




This one's geared toward vero, but the principles are the same and easily applicable to PCBs:








						Fault Finding a Build
					

Collection of vero (stripboard) & tagboard layouts for 100s of popular guitar effects, with over 500 verified designs. DIY your own boutique effects!




					tagboardeffects.blogspot.com
				




Also, it's pretty common for faults to develop for soldering issues (hey, guess how I learned that).  I've watched every damn video on youtube about soldering through-hole boards and I highly recommend this one to everyone:




Some of what's discussed is overkill, like you don't need to wipe your solder and board every time right before you apply heat;  clean the board when you sit down to work on it and clean the solder once when you pull a new piece.

Also, this series from Pace is also worth watching:


----------



## Cybercow

the_grumpy_gnome said:


> Specific EEPROMs are generally available for specific effects:
> Kaleidoscope PCB
> Kaleidoscope EEPROM This chip is programmed with the Kaleidoscope algorithm.  Most other FV-1 effects work the same way.  (You can often just swap the EEPROMs, too)
> 
> For the Module 8 or Octagon just scroll down and the algorithms are listed.
> 
> If you want to choose your own, you can do so with the EEPROM builder and put it into an Arachnid.



Thanks Grumpy! I was looking in the specific EEPROM pages hoping to see them there. I didn't think to look in the project build pages - and they they are. I ordered a custom EEPROM just 2 days ago and made sure to include the Kaleidoscope program among the other 7 I selected. Information gathering on the FV-1, Arachnid, Pythagoras and associated EEPROMs has been a bit tricky. Reading the FV-1 datasheet cleared up a lot.

I'm thinking I may stack EEPROMs and add a toggle or rotary switch to switch between them and the default FV-1 programs. IT appears, from the schematic, that I should be able to lift pins 5 & 6 from the EEPROM socket, attach the switch there and use double-pole switching to swap between EEPROMs. Or would just using the power pin (#8) be sufficient?


----------



## Cybercow

Robert said:


> I'll set up a basic wiki and we'll do a trial run with one of the next build docs, just to see how well it is received.



Is the WIKI site up yet? I may have missed that notification.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome

Cybercow said:


> "Thanks Grumpy!"


*grunts*



Cybercow said:


> "Information gathering on the FV-1, Arachnid, Pythagoras and associated EEPROMs has been a bit tricky. Reading the FV-1 datasheet cleared up a lot."


Dude, seriously.  I try to be as explicit as possible when discussing these projects as they can be much more confusing than regular boards.




Cybercow said:


> "I'm thinking I may stack EEPROMs and add a toggle or rotary switch to switch between them and the default FV-1 programs. IT appears, from the schematic, that I should be able to lift pins 5 & 6 from the EEPROM socket, attach the switch there and use double-pole switching to swap between EEPROMs. Or would just using the power pin (#8) be sufficient?"



You're probably on the right track there, but site staff or someone more knowledgeable than me will need to comment on your specific question, but I believe a toggle is already in the works (as discussed on a thread around here).


----------



## Robert

Cybercow said:


> I'm thinking I may stack EEPROMs and add a toggle or rotary switch to switch between them and the default FV-1 programs.



Lift pin 1 of each EEPROM and use the rotary switch to switch between High (3.3V) and Low (GND).

Pulling the pin High effectively disables that EEPROM.  Whichever one is pulled low will be active.  Be sure only one is active at a time.

You'll have to manually change programs after switching to a new EEPROM, just swapping the EEPROM doesn't trigger a program change.


----------



## Gordo

I like the wiki approach.  Would be cool to see what others are doing in terms of substitutions, mods, and tweaks.  As I get my FV-1 chops up it would be ideal to share patches as well.  I hadn't thought of the commercial eeprom aspect.  Other than a gentlemen's agreement (there's a term that needs to be de-gendered), is there a way to enforce copyright on a chip that can be read?


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome

Robert said:


> I'd like to add an algorithm repository of sorts...  If nothing else, just a forum category for posting the SpinASM source.
> 
> My biggest concern is moderating it / ensuring that no EEPROM dumps from commercial pedals is added.



Lock uploads  ---> mod review before posting


----------



## Cybercow

the_grumpy_gnome said:


> *grunts*
> 
> Dude, seriously.  I try to be as explicit as possible when discussing these projects as they can be much more confusing than regular boards.



I didn't intend to come across as critical. I was just 'fessin' up my own misunderstanding. Here in the forums, explanation are quite explicit. I was browsing the shopping site before I found this forum. The forum seems to complete the PedalPCB experience. And I like where the Wiki is headed. Thanks!


----------



## Cybercow

Robert said:


> Lift pin 1 of each EEPROM and use the rotary switch to switch between High (3.3V) and Low (GND).
> 
> Pulling the pin High effectively disables that EEPROM.  Whichever one is pulled low will be active.  Be sure only one is active at a time.
> 
> You'll have to manually change programs after switching to a new EEPROM, just swapping the EEPROM doesn't trigger a program change.


Ah! That makes it so much easier. TBH, I hadn't inspected the datasheet for those EEPROMs yet. Thank you!


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome

Cybercow said:


> I didn't intend to come across as critical. I was just 'fessin' up my own misunderstanding. Here in the forums, explanation are quite explicit. I was browsing the shopping site before I found this forum. The forum seems to complete the PedalPCB experience. And I like where the Wiki is headed. Thanks!


No worries, you didn't.


----------

